# My art isn’t even worth $5 dollars :(



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 17, 2019)

Sometimes I really want to quit drawing, I really do. When I look at my art I cringe sometimes. I don’t know if this is a normal feeling but I don’t like it. Back in the day I use to draw for fun. Now I draw from stress. I’ve looked at my ratings lately. Most are pretty poor which does kill me a little inside. I’ve been doing my best to improve.

When someone does take an interest in my art they ask for a “request”. I tell them kindly I don’t do requests and that my prices start at only $5.

Their reply is “You’re art isn’t even worth it! **** you” .
This is a very common thing I go through. People say they like my art and demand me to draw them something, yet they tell me that my art isn’t even worth $5 dollars.

It really gets to me and makes me want to quit. Is this common?


----------



## Mewmento (Feb 17, 2019)

*Psst, send me your portfolio and let me commission you.*


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 17, 2019)

For what I've heard it is quite often and it even happens to big artists, people often use the "Pay you? I'llave pay you in exposure XDDDD" excuse and then they get mad when you tell them you only take actual cash.

Cheer up, your stuff is really really cool. If you don't think the same maybe you should try switching styles, maybe it could help you by breaking routine.


----------



## RJG (Feb 17, 2019)

Haha, you're right not worth 5$... Worth millions in unique excellence!


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 18, 2019)

RJG said:


> Haha, you're right not worth 5$... Worth millions in unique excellence!



BS but thanks XD


----------



## Fiorabeast (Feb 18, 2019)

I haven't gotten the 'your art is worth X small amount of money' comment yet, but then again my art style is pretty generic (and still not up to the level of most Japanese illustrators I look up to) plus I'm just not a popular artist due to not marketing myself strongly really...

Just to let you know, I have gotten into the same position you have recently where I pretty much tried to stop and quit drawing because it was stressing me out... 'What's the point? It's not THAT great! This takes SO much energy out of me! How the hell are people able to churn this much art out FAST?!' etc.. is pretty much what I was thinking throughout my 10th-something mental breakdown. Except I started drawing AGAIN because I can't quit at all (mainly due to commissions really and having tons of incomplete sketches and got tempted to try and finish them from leveling up on my lineart skills...).

Honestly, you have a VERY unique and pretty art style really. Who were your influences? And can you find those same artists who influenced you and see how they are doing? Because an art style like yours might fit better on a different subject matter than anything Fur-related for example. Like, say concept art and storybook-format as well as short comics. 

And as for getting the 'You're art is worth <small amount of money>' is a huge red flag that that's a future customer you wouldn't want to deal with at all because that shows they don't consider your art valuable to THEM while others think otherwise. And yes, from what I have heard from my own art friends that are popular than me, they get that A LOT. 
The best thing you can do is just be a 'bitch' (but a professional 'bitch') to them and tell them off that they are NOT a client you'd want to work with them or... be spiteful and 'expose them' to the For_Exposure Twitter (the latter being the LAST resort, but a huge plus is you get a ton of commissioners out of it too XD ).


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 18, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> For what I've heard it is quite often and it even happens to big artists, people often use the "Pay you? I'llave pay you in exposure XDDDD" excuse and then they get mad when you tell them you only take actual cash.
> 
> Cheer up, your stuff is really really cool. If you don't think the same maybe you should try switching styles, maybe it could help you by breaking routine.



I’ve switched my style so many times. I’ve been drawing realism and semi realism (instead of my original style) and the ratings are significantly worse. I didn’t know the “pay for exposure” was that common. However for me personally, it happens 24-7.


----------



## Bink (Feb 18, 2019)

Now, personally... Your style doesn't "click" with me. But that DOES NOT mean it's bad. I'd give a hell of a lot more than $5 to have even a bit of the talent you have. I've just recently started to try to get into digital art.. actually just art.. I've never really been into doing actual artistic things. I suck... you do not.
I'd honestly say forget what other people think.. Now, if you're trying to improve the attractiveness of your art to potential customers, maybe try out different styles, trying something different WILL NOT HURT. Not to say give up your current style, I think it's very unique and is impressive in it's own right. I think every artist gets discouraged.. probably a lot actually... I know I am already and I've barely started, I can't even draw a shape or line correctly, but I'm striving to improve myself and that I think is the real drive behind every artist. If you're not happy where you are, go forward and see what you can do to change that.

P.S. I am NOT an artist by any means, so take what I say with a grain of salt.


----------



## Keefur (Feb 18, 2019)

Just for a frame of reference, Van Gogh created over 900 paintings in his lifetime.  He only sold one.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 18, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Just for a frame of reference, Van Gogh created over 900 paintings in his lifetime.  He only sold one.



That is the most depressing thing I’ve ever heard XD


----------



## Keefur (Feb 18, 2019)

My point is, that even though he was a great artist, he couldn't sell his art.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 18, 2019)

Keefur said:


> My point is, that even though he was a great artist, he couldn't sell his art.



Yes and that is absolutely my worst nightmare. I don’t want to end up like him XD. He had a really sad life.


----------



## Fiorabeast (Feb 18, 2019)

Keefur said:


> My point is, that even though he was a great artist, he couldn't sell his art.



The difference between Van Gogh and today's artists is, was that back then, I don't think he painted what a LOT of people were painting subject-matter-wise back then (not to mention, he suffered from depression and other mental health issues too) as well as the COST of painting materials. Not to mention, I'm guessing marketing his work might had something to do with it.

Today, you have the internet, you can market fast with it, you can see what art sells and you can see who sees your art depending on the social media platform. The ONLY god damn thing that people and the art world never changed on is that when you are dead 'your art gets more money from it,' 'art should be free' and  most annoying 'the starving artist' idea. Plus, the bad thing about the art market is that you have certain art styles and subject matter (ex. fan art being MORE popular than original works) OVER saturating the market and unique art styles get dragged through the mud and left behind in all that. Which, I don't think has ever changed in the last million years that art has been existing.


----------



## Whimsycal (Feb 18, 2019)

Dont worry! Dont let the mean things dissuade you. Is all about keeping up and facing trouble with a good attitude. I know it might sound silly. Is all about keeping it up.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 18, 2019)

Just keep going. Ik, probably the last thing you’d want to do atm, but just think how satisfying & happy your future self will be that you kept practicing! I’m still a new artist (about 4-5 months in) and I still struggle with headshots. But we’ve got to remember that every artist started from the bottom! As long as you practice its guaranteed youll improve. May not be as fast as you want, but you still will eventually! 

And personally, i’d take what people who ask for requests say with a grain of salt. The free art/request world can be a little wild (even for furries )


----------



## Asher Grey (Feb 18, 2019)

Getting commissions is near impossible sometimes. I've been pushing sales, single-time offers, everything, for about a month without even one commission. My prices start at $0.60 and the message it gives of your art not being worth your lowest price will fucking ruin you. Not gonna lie, at low points when the only source of income and validation are through art, I'll consider anything from quitting art to committing suicide, because is my one sellable "skill" really that bad?

I have no advice for how to get commissions, as it seems you can get collectively ignored on any platform. For a couple weeks, I did super well, then despite changing nothing, I stopped being able to sell to anyone. In an objective sense, I don't think my art is bad enough to not be worth 60 cents, but that's what the internet tells me.

Even with free requests, I end up getting people who, more often than not, only respond with "well _ bothers me because it's the wrong color :/" or "this isn't what I wanted, why didn't you draw me _"(meaning they just signed up for free art without reading the desc of what I was offering). So you can't even depend on giving people completely free art for validation, really. And often when you post(not on these forums, but on discord/da) that you're feeling bad about your art, people will pull the guilt-trip card of declaring you're their favorite artist but they can't afford your art, then keep going until you offer it for free.

It's not just you. This happens constantly. It drives people to quit art. It gives assholes a chance to try and manipulate their way into free art by begging from artists with low self esteem. The supply and demand of furry art makes it incredibly cheap if you look hard enough, even from super high quality artists who are convinced they have no worth. I can't tell you how to break that cycle, since I don't think there is one. But it's not just you and no matter how good your art gets, there will always be someone even better who is experiencing the same thing-- and there will always be people who take advantage of it, either for free content or just to be assholes.


----------



## FuzzleTheMintyDog (Feb 18, 2019)

*Are people really going around saying this kind of thing? The only thing I've experienced is getting interest, showing them my tier list and then never hearing back. I mean people have to understand that its not easy to produce art for people, its a very time consuming and stressful task, because you're not just working to please yourself, but another person whose putting up money. But the person putting up money has to realize that they are paying for another persons full commitment and labor. 

$5? That cost doesn't even justify merely the effort of devoting a small amount of time to a person let alone producing custom tailored art. When $5 is so close to free anyways, it probably attracts a certain customer base, interestingly enough, you might have more success charging more. *


----------



## David Drake (Feb 18, 2019)

Your art is worth so much more. And when I get the chance, I'll prove that to you. Just hope you don't give up by then.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 18, 2019)

Fiorabeast said:


> Just to let you know, I have gotten into the same position you have recently where I pretty much tried to stop and quit drawing because it was stressing me out... 'What's the point? It's not THAT great! This takes SO much energy out of me! How the hell are people able to churn this much art out FAST?!' etc.. is pretty much what I was thinking throughout my 10th-something mental breakdown. Except I started drawing AGAIN because I can't quit at all (mainly due to commissions really and having tons of incomplete sketches and got tempted to try and finish them from leveling up on my lineart skills...).
> 
> Honestly, you have a VERY unique and pretty art style really. Who were your influences? And can you find those same artists who influenced you and see how they are doing? Because an art style like yours might fit better on a different subject matter than anything Fur-related for example. Like, say concept art and storybook-format as well as short comics.



My influences growing up were Invader Zim, Samurai Jack and Gorillaz. I actually did make webcomics for a while but they didn’t get far. I lacked an audience. I’m glad I’m not the only one who gets frustrated with this. I tend to think the same way “How the hell can people produce art that fast” XD.


----------



## luffy (Feb 18, 2019)

Don't take it to heart.  Sounds like you're somehow attracting the entitled babies, and their opinion on cost isn't worth your cost in time. [;
I like your art and I think that it's worth well over $5, btw.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 18, 2019)

Asher Grey said:


> Getting commissions is near impossible sometimes. I've been pushing sales, single-time offers, everything, for about a month without even one commission. My prices start at $0.60 and the message it gives of your art not being worth your lowest price will fucking ruin you. Not gonna lie, at low points when the only source of income and validation are through art, I'll consider anything from quitting art to committing suicide, because is my one sellable "skill" really that bad?
> 
> I have no advice for how to get commissions, as it seems you can get collectively ignored on any platform. For a couple weeks, I did super well, then despite changing nothing, I stopped being able to sell to anyone. In an objective sense, I don't think my art is bad enough to not be worth 60 cents, but that's what the internet tells me.
> 
> ...



$.60 cents? Your starting price is $.60 cents?! You are selling yourself too short dude and I don’t say that often. I consider my art pretty cheap but the way you price your work is beyond that. When people see that you start off with $.60 cents they may think “This person doesn’t value their art so I can get it free from them anyway”. 

Never do free requests from strangers. NEVER! It’s my biggest regret. The reason why you shouldn’t is because people will keep wanting free art from you for the rest of your life. That is why I have 100% stopped. Never do requests for exposure because those who are exposed to your art will most likely want free art from you too.


----------



## David Drake (Feb 18, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> My influences growing up were Invader Zim, Samurai Jack and Gorillaz.



I thought I detected Jhonen Vasquez around the ears, and the faces do show a little bit of Jamie Hewlett. But it's still a fairly original amalgamate and I think it shines on its own.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 18, 2019)

luffy said:


> Don't take it to heart.  Sounds like you're somehow attracting the entitled babies, and their opinion on cost isn't worth your cost in time. [;
> I like your art and I think that it's worth well over $5, btw.



This is a serious question. How do you not attract entitled babies? I somehow attract a lot.


----------



## luffy (Feb 18, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> This is a serious question. How do you not attract entitled babies? I somehow attract a lot.


You can't not.  They come in drones.  You just gotta block/ignore them.  Put that you don't accept requests on your profile and maybe that'll help.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 18, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Just keep going. Ik, probably the last thing you’d want to do atm, but just think how satisfying & happy your future self will be that you kept practicing! I’m still a new artist (about 4-5 months in) and I still struggle with headshots. But we’ve got to remember that every artist started from the bottom! As long as you practice its guaranteed youll improve. May not be as fast as you want, but you still will eventually!
> 
> And personally, i’d take what people who ask for requests say with a grain of salt. The free art/request world can be a little wild (even for furries )



I honestly don’t see a lot of happiness in my future. It is difficult to explain here due to the personal nature of it. Maybe I’ll keep practicing but then again, I could take another 2 year break.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 18, 2019)

luffy said:


> You can't not.  They come in drones.  You just gotta block/ignore them.  Put that you don't accept requests on your profile and maybe that'll help.



Will do.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 18, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> I honestly don’t see a lot of happiness in my future. It is difficult to explain here due to the personal nature of it. Maybe I’ll keep practicing but then again, I could take another 2 year break.


Try taking a month break? It’s just about not too long, but not too short. I hope you’ll feel better soon.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 18, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Try taking a month break? It’s just about not too long, but not too short. I hope you’ll feel better soon.



Maybe. We’ll see how things play out. Maybe all the advice I’ve gotten will help me not to attract losers.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 18, 2019)

FuzzleTheMintyDog said:


> *Are people really going around saying this kind of thing? The only thing I've experienced is getting interest, showing them my tier list and then never hearing back. I mean people have to understand that its not easy to produce art for people, its a very time consuming and stressful task, because you're not just working to please yourself, but another person whose putting up money. But the person putting up money has to realize that they are paying for another persons full commitment and labor.
> 
> $5? That cost doesn't even justify merely the effort of devoting a small amount of time to a person let alone producing custom tailored art. When $5 is so close to free anyways, it probably attracts a certain customer base, interestingly enough, you might have more success charging more. *



Oh so people ghost you usually?I’d rather have that then having someone straight up say my art is worth $0 XD. I think a lot of nonartists can not fathom how hard it is to draw something nice. 

You could be right. Maybe the $5 is attracting the wrong customers.


----------



## Glairdron (Feb 18, 2019)

Years ago, I was getting a fair amount of attention (under a different name and doing something completely different from art). Once you hit a certain level of exposure, some people will start to treat you like crap. I hated it until I realized that even the people I respect the most have to deal with the same treatment, sometimes even more so. It's actually something of a sign of success.

I've also had the experience of working really, really hard on something for months and getting absolutely no attention for it, positive or negative. Honestly, I'd rather have the first one.

I know it sucks. But once you realize that what you're experiencing is actually a symptom of success rather than failure, maybe that'll help you feel better. 

As a side note, I agree that a very low price point can attract unpleasant potential clients. And in my view, you're certainly good enough to charge more.


----------



## PeachyPangolin (Feb 19, 2019)

Your pieces would gor for $45 , its just finding the right customer.


----------



## Keefur (Feb 19, 2019)

It just takes time to get followers and followers can be fickle.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 19, 2019)

Im afraid I do not have much time to respond as I am in work now but ket me straighten few things out.

I went to your FA. Your art is worth (at least) 30$ and 45$ an average in my opinion.

Dickheads are everywhere, I personally know idiots that will critique everything about the art. Doesn't matter what you do, take too much time, wrong colors even one line drawn incorrectly! As I said they are nainly dickheads and will do their best to get what they want for free. Simple blocking should do.

Other than this? Just do not pay attention to dickheads, they will only try to get you down if you will not do what they want.


----------



## zenmaldita (Feb 19, 2019)

Maybe take a break and draw for yourself. Find the joy again.
Being at the mercy of a customer's money can damage your self worth.
We are artists -- creators of worlds ! We are...in a way... _gods _of what we create.
You have a unique style, OP. A little self reflection can help. What really is the true price of your time and effort?


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 19, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Try taking a month break? It’s just about not too long, but not too short. I hope you’ll feel better soon.



Edit: I meant to say “not to attract losers”.Spell check butchered my sentence yesterday. Yep, I totally want to attract losers (that was what I accidentally said when spell check didn’t put *not in my sentence) XD.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 19, 2019)

David Drake said:


> Your art is worth so much more. And when I get the chance, I'll prove that to you. Just hope you don't give up by then.



I’ll try not to.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 19, 2019)

Bink said:


> Now, personally... Your style doesn't "click" with me. But that DOES NOT mean it's bad. I'd give a hell of a lot more than $5 to have even a bit of the talent you have. I've just recently started to try to get into digital art.. actually just art.. I've never really been into doing actual artistic things. I suck... you do not.
> I'd honestly say forget what other people think.. Now, if you're trying to improve the attractiveness of your art to potential customers, maybe try out different styles, trying something different WILL NOT HURT. Not to say give up your current style, I think it's very unique and is impressive in it's own right. I think every artist gets discouraged.. probably a lot actually... I know I am already and I've barely started, I can't even draw a shape or line correctly, but I'm striving to improve myself and that I think is the real drive behind every artist. If you're not happy where you are, go forward and see what you can do to change that.
> 
> P.S. I am NOT an artist by any means, so take what I say with a grain of salt.



I know you aren’t being offensive. Not everybody is into my art and I totally understand that. I draw a lot of semi-realism actually but drawing it digitally is a challenge. I’ll keep practicing.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 19, 2019)

TheCynicalViet said:


> You know they only said that just cause you wouldn't give 'em free art. Entitled people tend to stab at those that don't give them what they want.
> 
> Also, I'd say your art worth is about twenty to twenty-five bucks.



Hey $20 is better than $5 so I’ll take it XD


----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 19, 2019)

exactly your art isn't worth 5 dollars, *it is worth much more!*
If someone doesn't like your art just let them be. You, first of all are the first person that needs to appreciate what you make. You don't like it? You change it to what is better *for you!*
They probably insult you like that because they are too cowardly to admit that they have no money to pay. You're art is amazing and i love it. Don't let those comments get to you and ruin you as an artist.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 19, 2019)

_Ivory_ said:


> exactly your art isn't worth 5 dollars, *it is worth much more!*
> If someone doesn't like your art just let them be. You, first of all are the first person that needs to appreciate what you make. You don't like it? You change it to what is better *for you!*
> They probably insult you like that because they are too cowardly to admit that they have no money to pay. You're art is amazing and i love it. Don't let those comments get to you and ruin you as an artist.



Thanks dude.


----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 19, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> Thanks dude.


you're welcome


----------



## Arokay (Feb 19, 2019)

I understand how you feel. I understand because I feel the same exact way. That being said I wanted to address the "your work isn't even worth $5!!" part. Sadly, this "customer" is more common than you think, in fact there is a subreddit called ChoosingBeggars that constantly posts stories of this same kind of individual. It always starts with how much they love the work and goes to not getting it for free and responding that the artist is trash, the work sucks, so give it to me for free.  Simply, these people are garbage, laugh them off and go on about your day. Art is very difficult to make monetarily valuable. You pour your soul into hours of work to make a piece, you are so excited to share with everyone! Yet when you post it and open yourself to commissions, nothing happens, it just sits. Artist success is so difficult because not only does it take talent, but it takes a bit of marketing and tons of persistence. I think phases of depression and doubt in yourself and work are normal (I am currently in this phase myself). My biggest suggestion to you is to make art for you, for the enjoyment you have in making it. Try to not to tie it to "successful" or "failure". You have a very unique style which gives your market a low floor and a super high ceiling, you just have to do more of the groundwork in getting it "marketable". You have a great opportunity to take advantage of, keep at it!


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Feb 19, 2019)

Sounds like some cheap, entitled jackass got salty because they couldn’t even afford $5. So, they got huffy and decided to belittle you just because they’re a cheap, entitled jackass.

It happens to more artists than you can shake a stick at. It hasn’t happened to me yet, but it’s a common artist storytime.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 21, 2019)

Arokay said:


> I understand how you feel. I understand because I feel the same exact way. That being said I wanted to address the "your work isn't even worth $5!!" part. Sadly, this "customer" is more common than you think, in fact there is a subreddit called ChoosingBeggars that constantly posts stories of this same kind of individual. It always starts with how much they love the work and goes to not getting it for free and responding that the artist is trash, the work sucks, so give it to me for free.  Simply, these people are garbage, laugh them off and go on about your day. Art is very difficult to make monetarily valuable. You pour your soul into hours of work to make a piece, you are so excited to share with everyone! Yet when you post it and open yourself to commissions, nothing happens, it just sits. Artist success is so difficult because not only does it take talent, but it takes a bit of marketing and tons of persistence. I think phases of depression and doubt in yourself and work are normal (I am currently in this phase myself). My biggest suggestion to you is to make art for you, for the enjoyment you have in making it. Try to not to tie it to "successful" or "failure". You have a very unique style which gives your market a low floor and a super high ceiling, you just have to do more of the groundwork in getting it "marketable". You have a great opportunity to take advantage of, keep at it!



I am so sorry for the late reply. I didn’t get notifications on this thread for some reason. I just looked up the subreddit called ChoosingBeggsers and I’m shocked how normal this is. Thankyou for telling me about it. It makes me feel less terrible XD.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 21, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Sounds like some cheap, entitled jackass got salty because they couldn’t even afford $5. So, they got huffy and decided to belittle you just because they’re a cheap, entitled jackass.
> 
> It happens to more artists than you can shake a stick at. It hasn’t happened to me yet, but it’s a common artist storytime.



You’re lucky. I hope it never happens to you.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 21, 2019)

PeachyPangolin said:


> Your pieces would gor for $45 , its just finding the right customer.



Thanks!


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Feb 21, 2019)

I sent you a DM. I have some ideas I'd like to toss at you in the $30-$35 range.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Feb 21, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> I sent you a DM. I have some ideas I'd like to toss at you in the $30-$35 range.



I read and responded to your DM.


----------

